# Abschirmung bei Frequenzumformern beidseitig auflegen?



## chriss-chross (10 September 2014)

Hallo liebe Denker,

wie geht ihr mit der Schirmung von Frequenzumformern um?

Aktuell setzen wir einen Frequenzumformer G110 6SL3255-0AA00-4BA1 von Siemens ein.

Der Frequenzumformer regelt die Drehzahl eines Stellmotors.

Die geschirmte Leitung zwischen FU und Motor hat eine länge von etwa 2m.

Aktuell legen wir den Schirm der Leitung an den PE-Anschluss des Motors auf.

Die andere Seite des Schirms welche in Richtung FU zeigt wird nicht weiter am FU aufgelegt.

Daher meine Frage:

Reicht die einseitige Schirmung am Motor aus, oder gibt es von eurer Seite Rückschlüsse / Reverenzen welche euch gezeigt haben das in jedem Fall zweifach aufgelegt werden sollte?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 September 2014)

Hallo Chriss,

Am Frequenzumrichter Seite das Schirm mit der durch der Hersteller gelieferte abschirm Möglichkeit anschließen.
Auf jeden fall großflächig und keine "Schwanz"  machen.

Am Motorseite gehen die Diskussionen aus einander. Abhängig von Effekt wird das Schirm anders aufgelegt (Über Kondensator am Erde). Auch hier keine "Schwanz" machen.
In NL hab ich Motorseitig immer ein EMV Kabelverschraubung verwendet.
Also Beidseitig auflegen. Das hat für uns immer das gewünschte Effekt gegeben.

Bram


----------



## MSB (10 September 2014)

Also wie auch immer man das sieht, den Schirm nur am Motor auflegen ist wohl die allerschlechteste Variante.
Das ganze dann auch noch als Pigtail ausgeführt setzt dem ganzen noch ein Krönchen auf.

Bei Leistungskabeln plädiere ich mittlerweile definitiv für beidseitig und durch geeignete Maßnahmen, also
EMV Verschraubung, Schirmblech, Schirmklemmen etc.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Münchnerjunge (10 September 2014)

Hallo,

nun interessiert mich aber dochmal, warum der Schirm nicht als "Schwanz" aufgelegt werden soll.

Ich habe es nämlich schon auf einigen Anlagen gesehen, dass die dortigen Monteure den Schirm aufgedröselt, als Ader verdrillert, Schrumpfschlauch drum und dann motorseitig auf die PE Klemme, im Schrank auf die PE-Sammelschiene o.ä. aufgelegt haben.

Ist das nach EMV nicht zulässig oder wieso lehnt ihr das grundsätzlich ab? Hat sich da in den letzten Jahren was an dem Reglement geändert?


----------



## knabi (10 September 2014)

Es kommt auf die Frequenz an. Für niederfrequente Signalkabel mag es in Ordnung sein, den Schirm als "Schwanz" aufzulegen. Bei hohen Frequenzen (wie bei einem FU zu erwarten) wirkt dieser Kabelschwanz wie eine Sendeantenne.
Deshalb den Schirm möglichst kurz und großflächig erden - am Besten eben mit einer EMV-Verschraubung.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MSB (10 September 2014)

Physikalisch ist es einfach so, das der sog. Skineffekt mit der Frequenz zunimmt, sprich je höher die Frequenz ist, desto mehr Strom fließt auf der Außenseite der Leitung.
Daraus folgt dann also , das man auch, oder gerade beim Auflegen sorge tragen muss, das die Oberfläche möglichst groß bleibt.
Beim Zusammendröseln hingegen wird die Fläche aufs geringstmögliche Maß minimiert ... sprich der HF-Widerstand steigt enorm an,
wodurch zwar niederfrequente Einstreuhungen abeleitet werden können, aber die HF-Einstreuhung vom FU im Prinzip relativ "hochohmig" in der Luft hängt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2014)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun interessiert mich aber dochmal, warum der Schirm nicht als "Schwanz" aufgelegt werden soll.
> 
> ...



Am Regelwerk hat sich nichts geändert. Allerdings findest du eigentlich bei jedem Hersteller in der Zwischenzeit eine sehr detailierte Anleitung, wie er sich die Schirmung vorstellt.
Ich schliess mich den Kollegen an. PE-Anschluß am Motor ist die schlechteste Lösung.
Wir bevorzugen ebenfalls EMV-Verschraubungen. Ist eine saubere Lösung und spart zudem auch Zeit.
Im Schaltschrank den Schirm am besten so nah wie möglich zum Umrichter führen und dort per Schrimblech oder EMV-Schiene auflegen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 September 2014)

> oder EMV-Schiene auflegen



Dann wird auch der Anschluss von Schirmschiene interessant.
1 Ist er mit Kupferrollen direkt auf der Montageplatte geschraubt
2 Oder auf isolierende stutze und dann mit normales Kupferdraht zu Schutzerde
3 Oder auf isolierende stutze und dann mit eine Litze zu Schutzerde

Was ich bei uns sehe ist die Variant 2.
Halte ich aber nicht vor richtig und bin eher für variant 1.

Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt sage ich " am liebsten keine Schirmschiene und direkt auf der Montageplatte großflächig auflegen"

Bram


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2014)

@Bram

4 direkt auf die Montageplatte
5 mit EMV-Bändern (Kupfergeflecht) zur Montageplatte

Man muss hier die Funktionen eigentlich trennen.
Zum einen hast du die Erdung. Hier reicht der Querschnitt des erforderlichen Schutzleiters.
Zum anderen Potentialausgleich / Schirmung. Hier sollte vollflächig bzw. mit großen Querschnitten gearbeitet werden.
Der Skineffekt wurde schon angesprochen. Deshalb sind Schirmbänder detlich besser als eine normale Kupferader.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 September 2014)

> Ich habe es nämlich schon auf einigen Anlagen gesehen, dass die dortigen Monteure den Schirm aufgedröselt, als Ader verdrillert, Schrumpfschlauch drum und dann motorseitig auf die PE Klemme, im Schrank auf die PE-Sammelschiene o.ä. aufgelegt haben.



Wenn Mann dann etwas davonsagt wird Mann angeschaut als ob Mann vom Mond kommt.

Aber, da wird E-Planungsseitig oft keine Rechnung damit gehalten, das man Schirmen sauber verarbeiten kann.

Bram

Bram


----------



## HBL (18 September 2014)

Hallo

Zum Thema Schirmung von Motorkabeln mit FU habe ich noch einige Anmerkungen:

Die Maschine sollte ja das CE-Zeichen mit den entsprechenden Unterlagen (Risikoanalyse, Konformität etc.) erhalten.

Mit dem CE-Kennzeichen und der Konformitätserklärung teilt der Hersteller mit, dass die Maschine, neben anderen, auch mit der EMV-Richtlinie konform ist. 
Da ist grundsätzlich eine EMV-Messung oder die Verdrahtung nach EMV-Anweisungen gefordert und auszuführen. 


D.h. die Anschluss- und Verdrahtungsanweisungen der FU-Hersteller müssen beachtet werden. 
Bei Missachtung dieser Verdrahtungs- und Installationsanweisungen werden die Anforderungen der EMV-Richtlinien *nicht* eingehalten. Somit ist die Maschine de facto auch nicht CE-Konform. 

Zu den Motoranschlüssen mit FU gilt es zusätzlich noch die Forderung der 
*Norm EN 60203-1:2006 Abs. 8.2.8 Zusätzliche Anforderungen an den Schutz-Potentialausgleich für elektrische Ausrüstung mit Erdableitströmen größer als AC oder DC 10 mA*
zu beachten.

Diese Forderung gilt es in jedem Falle zu beachten, denn ein solcher Ableitstrom ist immer grösser al 10mA, er kann sogar bis zu 300mA betragen.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------

